# Tour de France 2020



## Chuckles (Aug 29, 2020)

The Tour de France is my favorite sporting event. It is finally underway! I’ll admit I usually fall behind and get caught up on rest days. Nice because there are rarely spoilers at work. Let’s discuss!


----------



## Moooza (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes, I'm so happy. The best part is the footage and seeing so much history and chateaus of France. I really hope it gets all the way to Paris.


----------



## riba (Aug 29, 2020)

Watching it as I type 
(Though I slightly prefer the Giro)


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hope its less eventful for the riders than the Dauphine.
Ouch


----------



## Lars (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m dreaming about Thibaut Pinot on the top step of the podium in Paris.


----------



## Moooza (Aug 29, 2020)

It's such a weird year. Come on Richie Porte!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 29, 2020)

No Froome, Cavendish or Thomas. It will be a flop


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 29, 2020)

I miss Robbie McEwen in the commentary booth more than Froome in the peloton. Not even close. I very much prefer the Australian ad free broadcast.


----------



## Lars (Aug 29, 2020)

What a sprint!


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Aug 29, 2020)

No froome or thomas?


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 29, 2020)

33 years old with 4 kids and he is in yellow. Age and kids are my go to excuse, especially for lack of time in the saddle but I love cheering for the older riders.


----------



## Lars (Aug 29, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> No froome or thomas?


No, they are both on poor form. Not suprised about Froome concidering he is coming back from injury, but Thomas had no legs at the Dauphine.


----------



## Twigg (Aug 29, 2020)

I would love to see Sagan get either yellow or another green jersey. My favorite rider!


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 29, 2020)

I think Sagan’s chance at wearing yellow came and went today. He will be in green in Paris.


----------



## Twigg (Aug 29, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> I think Sagan’s chance at wearing yellow came and went today. He will be in green in Paris.


Either way, one of the all time greats still riding. Great to see him still in action.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 30, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> I miss Robbie McEwen in the commentary booth more than Froome in the peloton. Not even close. I very much prefer the Australian ad free broadcast.



You can catch Robbie Here:









Latest Cycling highlights, interviews and opinion | SBS Sport


SBS brings you comprehensive cycling highlights, interviews, opinion and more, including exclusive coverage of the Tour de France, plus the Tour de France Femmes, the Giro d'Italia and La Vuelta.




www.sbs.com.au





It even works when the vpn is set to USA (Calif).


----------



## Nemo (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm used to TDF being during winter holidays so I can usually stay up late, but with the delay due to CV19, I'm nose to the wheel again now. The stages finish around 1.30 am here, so I'm gonna have to go to bed just when it starts to get interesting.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 30, 2020)

@Nemo I can’t get the stream to work from that link. It says it’s not available outside of Australia. I am certainly no tech genius. Maybe if I try it on a computer and not my phone. 

I get it on not keeping up for need of sleep. Eventually I will fall behind and then I will listen to a stream of the previous days broadcast during my commute and watch the tail end of the stage when I get home in the evening.


----------



## Twigg (Aug 30, 2020)

Its streaming on Roku NBC Sports also


----------



## Twigg (Aug 30, 2020)

Great finish to stage 2!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 30, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> @Nemo I can’t get the stream to work from that link. It says it’s not available outside of Australia. I am certainly no tech genius. Maybe if I try it on a computer and not my phone.
> 
> I get it on not keeping up for need of sleep. Eventually I will fall behind and then I will listen to a stream of the previous days broadcast during my commute and watch the tail end of the stage when I get home in the evening.


A shame it doesn't work. I wonder whether an Aus VPN portal would work?

SBS, who cover the race in Aus, have some fantastic catch up highlight reels the next day. One compresses the day's racing into half an hour, the other into an hour.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 30, 2020)

Stage 2 went exactly how I was hoping it would. Julian Alaphilippe is such an exciting rider to watch. Hirschi is legit. We’ll see his name come up again.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 30, 2020)

I can't remember a mountain stage from the start of the race. Last year was a great one with Frenchman fighting till the end & Columbia's first TDF victory.


----------



## Lars (Aug 31, 2020)

Damn, Caleb Ewan was fast. Was sure Bennett had it in the bag.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 31, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> Stage 2 went exactly how I was hoping it would. Julian Alaphilippe is such an exciting rider to watch. Hirschi is legit. We’ll see his name come up again.



Julian Alaphiippe to look at him would not think such a rider. He is fun to watch. Last year passing riders in steep mountain downhill.


----------



## Twigg (Aug 31, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Julian Alaphiippe to look at him would not think such a rider. He is fun to watch. Last year passing riders in steep mountain downhill.


He is a great talent with loads of heart and a lot of guts! The man has grit.


----------



## Moooza (Sep 1, 2020)

I hope we see some real GC action today, with the cat. 1 finish.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 1, 2020)

Strangely subdued Ineos (fair play 2 riders with heavy falls) and Jumbo (I still don't see anyone to challenge Roglic)
Great finishes from Alaphlippe and Evans, who is really growing into next Cav
My 1st week predictions
One two for Jumbo Roglic Dumolin
Ineos out of top 3
Quickstep to win most stages
Sagan struggling to win the green again


----------



## Lars (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm hoping Adam Yates will bet the farm today and go for the stage and the yellow jersey even though Alaphilippe will be hard to beat.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 1, 2020)

Roglic just made a statement in the last 300m today
Jumbo beating Ineos at its own game of burning super domestiqes
Podgacar will contend yellow jersey this year should his team pull up


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 3, 2020)

Just set my timers to record at. night & early early morning in Hawaii so can get up watch tired of watching Covid news. 

This weekend should be good


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 4, 2020)

Best stage so far
WVA is in the beast mode
(Somwhat surprised jumbo is pushing for stage wins)
Pogacar losing time in the crosswinds might prove decisive in two weeks


----------



## Moooza (Sep 4, 2020)

Agreed. Tomorrow looks to be a decisive day for many.


----------



## Lars (Sep 4, 2020)

Really great stage. Can't believe how strong Wout Van Aert was after shepherding Roglic all day.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 5, 2020)

Pinot out of GC
WVA looks like he had some magic potion
Yates is in game on mode and Jumbo can't shake him - just got promoted to my podium instead of Pogacar


----------



## Lars (Sep 5, 2020)

Eziemniak said:


> Pinot out of GC


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 6, 2020)

Great ride today up some very steep climbs & dangerous down hill. Cliff side drops with no protective rails. I love it

GC leaders not separated by a minute.


----------



## Moooza (Sep 6, 2020)

I know right? To separate the contenders from the pretenders this early in the race is truly different. 

As much as I don't like him, Quintana looks to be in perfect form.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 6, 2020)

There have been great Col. climbers for decades in TDF like Luis Herrera. Nairo Quintana has won Giro, Espana, twice second TDF. All these years Egan Bernal became first Col. to win it last year. In a third world country that is huge. Like climbers. Was glad to see after all these years to see them win it.

This is how close it is top ten
Yates (GBR)
Roglic +.03 (SLO)
Martin +.09 (FRA)
Bardet + .11 (FRA)
Barnel +.13 (COL)
Quintana +.13 (COL)
Uran +. 13 (COL)
Polgacar +.48 (SLO)
Enric Mas + 1.00 (ESP)

I know it's way early to call plenty mountains left I think only time trail is another climb just before Paris. 

Thought last year was best TDF in years. Hope this one will be another good one with break aways in the mountains not just all safe holding on to yellow till Paris.

Off topic Brazil is taking over Surfing. Hawaii has had surfing champions. 

Greatest was a dude from Florida who could hang in the tube at large Pipe and Backdoors to win world championships.
Slater competed last year at a high level even for an old man.

Remember in 1970's when the Aussies came to Hawaii. Mark Richards the wounded gull. 

Hawaii news today saying that in California and Aussies surfing is in sports even have awesome displays around surfing culture. Hawaii birthplace of Surfing has none of that.
We do have a bronze of the Duke with a long board in Waikiki


----------



## Twigg (Sep 6, 2020)

Great ending of stage 9. Brilliant riding by Marc Hirschi. Really wanted to see him pull off the stage win.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 6, 2020)

Pogacar wins, but Roglic wins big


----------



## Lars (Sep 6, 2020)

Considering that Slovenia is a country with a population of 2 million they are pretty well represented at this years tour..!


----------



## Lars (Sep 6, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> Hirschi is legit. We’ll see his name come up again.


Called that nicely..


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 6, 2020)

Gotta eat breakfast before watch today's stage. Cycling has had it's problems with drugs. Still great sport. Kind of reminds me of GP car racing in the 1960's. Safety had to come about.
Open wheel rear engine tubes. Sitting in a bathtub of gasoline. If cracked up could die. It was golden age of GP racing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 6, 2020)

Lars said:


> Considering that Slovenia is a country with a population of 2 million they are pretty well represented at this years tour..!



No kidding Pogacar was way down because of rooky mistake. Made it up incredible ride yesterday and win today. He is looking very strong in mountains. 

He went for sprint win because every second matters in this tour.

Hirschi led alone entire race, then lined up for the sprint after caught. True grit.


----------



## Lars (Sep 7, 2020)

Andy Schleck on Pogačar:

"I think Pogačar is the only guy who can drop Roglič in the Alps. He pulled out a huge amount of time on the Peyresourde and it’s not like his rivals had stopped for a piss - they were going full gas, too."

Pretty good analysis imo..


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 7, 2020)

The difference between two Slovenians is the team behind them.
If Pogacar wins with Emirates it will be big surprise even if he is (with Bernal) the most talented and in form young GC contender.
On the other hand Roglic is just as good and has WVA, Dumoulin, Kuss and Martin working for him.
Barring some unexpected accident or Jumbo making same mistakes as in Giro 2019 I still think they are lock in for yellow in Paris.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 7, 2020)

And they are all young. For some first TDF & doing so well. Even The Prince Miguel Indurain years in TDF before taking over for string of victories.

Noticed that commentator was saying more riders higher crank speed lower gears in the mountains. Started with Lance Armstrong. It was Indurain that taught it to Armstrong.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 8, 2020)

It


Eziemniak said:


> The difference between two Slovenians is the team behind them.
> If Pogacar wins with Emirates it will be big surprise even if he is (with Bernal) the most talented and in form young GC contender.
> On the other hand Roglic is just as good and has WVA, Dumoulin, Kuss and Martin working for him.
> Barring some unexpected accident or Jumbo making same mistakes as in Giro 2019 I still think they are lock in for yellow in Paris.



Possible just hope that TDF makes it to Paris with all this Covid. The time trail is ending with a uphill climb fairly steep over several miles. If times are still close after Alps race could be won or lost in a Individual time trail.

Expect stronger climbers to attack in the Alps to gain time. No mountain top finish in last 2 days with major climbs.

Polgacar attacked early on last climb up Peyresourde from the main group & set a new time record for that climb. The GC guys could not catch him.

He will have to do it again in the Alps to have a chance think he is in 7 place now 40+ seconds back.

Have several young strong climbers in this tour including last year's winner who you can't count out.

Love how French set up this tour garrens more fireworks to come.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 8, 2020)

Finally I am caught up on the rest day. What a tour! 

It was good to see Bernal attacking. 
Jumbo is the new Ineos? 
You can always count on a Yates to crack. 
Pogacar and Hirschi are amazing riders to watch. Panache.
Unbelievable that Pogacar is taking back time so quickly on this field. 

So many risk takers so early, I love it! Keeping my fingers crossed for their COVID tests. No masks crowding the roads in the mountains was concerning.


----------



## Lars (Sep 8, 2020)

According to french newspaper L'Équipe no riders have tested positive on the rest day and the entire field is set to continue.


----------



## Moooza (Sep 8, 2020)

Lars said:


> According to french newspaper L'Équipe no riders have tested positive on the rest day and the entire field is set to continue.


No riders, but Prudhomme and four staff members from different teams. Wow...


----------



## Lars (Sep 8, 2020)

Well done, Bennett.


----------



## Lars (Sep 10, 2020)

Finally, Hirschi got his stage win. Great racing today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 10, 2020)

After past mountain stages no summit finish Alps have some major ones.
Stage 13 - SF top of extinct volcano Puy Mary
Stage 15 - SF Grand Colombier
Stage 17 - SF finish atop The Col de la Loze a path was paved for cyclist last summer average gradient over 10 percent & several pitches pushing 20 percent. Highest point in 2020 TDF.

All of the top 10 GC are good climbers. 

After tired legs going over other mountains there will be attacks on final climbs because summit finish. 

Stage 20 - only time trail & last stage before Paris.

First 24 Kms a time trail bike would work. Final 6 kms uphill average 8.5 percent. 

The cycle geek what type of bike for final TT stage. Hirschi today had the flat top bar that you can rest your fore arms on he was tucking areo position resting hands on cental mounted computer.

A full on TT bike is terrible for climbing. I think regular hill climbing bike with areo tuck capabilities.


----------



## Moooza (Sep 10, 2020)

So happy for Hirschi. Great win.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 11, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> After past mountain stages no summit finish Alps have some major ones.
> Stage 13 - SF top of extinct volcano Puy Mary
> Stage 15 - SF Grand Colombier
> Stage 17 - SF finish atop The Col de la Loze a path was paved for cyclist last summer average gradient over 10 percent & several pitches pushing 20 percent. Highest point in 2020 TDF.
> ...


I doubt many will opt for anything else than full TT - many hard triathlon routes yet the top athletes almost always stick to specific bikes

Roglic and Pogacar look way above the rest of contenders
Unless Ineos shows something special on Sunday it will be Slovenian 1-2

Sagan is cooked 

Bardett out - he looked like a jelly after the crash


----------



## Twigg (Sep 11, 2020)

Not so sure that Sagan is done. Sam Bennett may not even finish the tour with the way he rode today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 11, 2020)

What a race today. Columbian fought all the way to win the race.

I guess different types of TT bikes. Best areo is high seat and low bars for wind resistance. Skinny leading edge areo frame. Special wheels. Giant chainring.

A good climb at end of this TT over miles & fairly steep grade. Triathlon bikes are different than TT bikes. We will see areo tuck for sure but high seat low bars don't think so.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 11, 2020)

In many cases they are almost the same bikes (Spec and Canyon come to mind)
But as you say, it will be interesting.
I remember WC when there was a steep climb at the end of the course - riders had the option to change to a climbing bike there


----------



## Lars (Sep 12, 2020)

What a great day of racing. Happy for my fellow dane to finish it off.


----------



## Twigg (Sep 12, 2020)

Too bad Sagan could grab some points at the finish. I still have hope for him.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 12, 2020)

Twigg said:


> Too bad Sagan could grab some points at the finish. I still have hope for him.


All the better for the show
I am not sure though on the effort/reward balance

Tomorrow we will see if anyone can unseat Roglic,


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 13, 2020)

Jumbo is putting some scary tempo...
Ineos does not have an answer
Some ugly comments on internet regarding the Dutch team and doping...
Mostly coming from heartbroken English fans


----------



## Twigg (Sep 13, 2020)

That is a squirrely descent they are on! I can't believe these guys are using super tuck position on it.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 13, 2020)

One commentator on Spanish Tv says it should be prohibited...
Is it really what cycling needs?


----------



## Twigg (Sep 13, 2020)

Don't need any more rules.


----------



## Twigg (Sep 13, 2020)

I was surprised they were taking the risk, but believe it should be their choice to do so.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 13, 2020)

Jumbo train eating and spitting peleton


----------



## Lars (Sep 13, 2020)

Wout Van Aert is just incredible. So strong.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 13, 2020)

Pogacar had the gas for the finish, really impressive. 
Bernal is finished. 
I love Uran. Really rooting for him to make podium. 

What do we know about Pogacar’s time trial abilities? I don’t recall. He had stage win in Vuelta last year correct?


----------



## Twigg (Sep 13, 2020)

Lars said:


> Wout Van Aert is just incredible. So strong.


He would have won last year if he didn't crash. He is better than Bernal.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 13, 2020)

He is (at least not yet) not a GC rider...


----------



## Twigg (Sep 13, 2020)

I know, I just like him better than Bernal. I think Bernal was a victim of circumstances last year.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 13, 2020)

Got to wait till 2pm Hawaii time usually get the timer going middle of the night.

That's what like about cycling steep decent, Cliff drop offs with no guardrail.
Climbing steep sections grabbing as much oxygen possible to keep the crank going around. Not to mention cool bikes doing it all on two very skinny tires.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 14, 2020)

I guess rooting for Pogacar but it will be tough to even pull back 40 seconds. He won by two bike lengths at the line, but gave them both same time so only gained 4 seconds with first place.

Jumbo Visma is setting such a torrid pace dropping people off back except select few. Adam Yates tried to attack, but they reeled him back in. To different Columbians in top 5 now. Richie Port looked good.

Still some tough mountain stages after rest day including stage 17 summit finish new to TDF & highest point in tour.

If Jumbo Visma strong like today rest of stages hard to gain time on Primo Roglic. 40 sec. Hard to make up in time trail tho it has been done before.

Still it is TDF with couple more tough mountain stages anyone can crack & lose minutes as we saw today.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 15, 2020)

Snoozefest today...
Hopefully tomorrow we will see some movement from Emirates...
Just rewatched Armstrong's Lie - great doc
Armstrong is a total cnut, but he was also a scapegoat - UCI, Nike, Trek were complicit and got away with a murder


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 15, 2020)

Looking forward to stage 17 tomm. Miguel Lopez looking strong. No matter how safe you ride will be strung out at summit finish. 

The Irish Roche think been in 12 TDF said this is hardest coarse yet. Believe was his father that won TDF in 1987.

Pogacar has to gain time in this toughest mountain stage to have a chance more than just a few seconds. Two remaining Columbians Uran & Lopez sitting at 3&4 place in GC are good climbers.

We will see who has the legs and who will crack could be anybody.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 18, 2020)

Lars said:


> What a great day of racing. Happy for my fellow dane to finish it off.



He did it again today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 19, 2020)

Eziemniak said:


> In many cases they are almost the same bikes (Spec and Canyon come to mind)
> But as you say, it will be interesting.
> I remember WC when there was a steep climb at the end of the course - riders had the option to change to a climbing bike there



You called it. Read that riders can use full on TT bikes & switch to lightweight climbing road bikes at bottom of Hill. They could lose 10-15 seconds making the switch. 

The gear geek  look forward to seeing what the GC guys will do. I would think losing 10 seconds worth not having to ride a TT bike uphill you would lose more time doing that. 

Some may choose to ride a light road bike all the way with TT bars attached.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 19, 2020)

Plenty of riders changing bikes...
Have not seen anyone with regular from the start, even Quintana and Carapaz started with TT...
WVA to win it today, either him or Roglic


----------



## riba (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow, Pogacar!


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 19, 2020)

Spectacular 
Chapeu Pogacar
Jumbo and Roglic did almost everything right this year and yet not enough


----------



## Lars (Sep 19, 2020)

Can’t remember a more thrilling tour stage.


----------



## Lars (Sep 19, 2020)

Also, I’m really happy for Porte. That podium place is well deserved imo.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 19, 2020)

GC, climber, and young rider, 3 stage wins - amazing!


----------



## VicWire (Sep 19, 2020)

Awesome TT by Pogacar! Didn't see that one coming, Roglic looked solid until today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow I thought last year was a good TDF. That's got to be one of the greatest TT.

In the climb Pogacar was sitting more pushing a higher gear on his rear cluster.
Moving faster up that hill than anyone.
Roglic dancing more in lower gear losing time all the way up.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 19, 2020)

That was amazing! I thought Pogacar was going to blow up when he hit the climb. Instant legend.

Really happy for Porte. That crash he had a couple of years ago in the tour was so brutal. Missing the birth of a child for the tour and then coming through with a podium finish. Great story. 

What a tour. And so many new names to watch in the coming years.


----------



## Lars (Sep 20, 2020)

Who will take the sprint in Paris? 
My heart says Elia Viviani, but he seems to be suffering the curse of leaving Quickstep.
I would also like to see Mads Pedersen do well as this will be his last race in the rainbow jersey.


----------



## Eziemniak (Sep 27, 2020)

WC today...
WVA vs Hirschi?


----------



## Lars (Sep 27, 2020)

Alaphilippe seems eager and Fuglsang has had the danish team working from the start of the race, so they must believe he can do something. WVA is the favorite for sure though.


----------



## Twigg (Sep 27, 2020)

Wish I was able to see it. I will have to read about it later ☹


----------



## Lars (Sep 27, 2020)

As I don't won't to spoil it for @Twigg, lets just say congrats to a well deserved winner. I'm sure he will do the jersey proud.


----------



## Twigg (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks @Lars you guys go ahead and discuss. I will avoid this thread until I get a chance to get caught up.


----------



## Lars (Sep 27, 2020)

My hero of today was Pogacar. Don't think he was attempting to go for the win, but attacked to tire out the Belgian team so Roglic could have a go. Stayed off the front fro 20km. Impressive.
It was a shame that the favorites were too scared of WVA to work together after Alaphilippe attacked. They were all racing for 3rd place.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 27, 2020)

Polgacar & Roglic are friends. Roglic showed class in defeat. 

I think Polgacar was going for the win in a TT esp. one like this possibility for time gains in minutes.

I didn't see it coming when he realized gained time on the flats, he attacked on the hill. Even his bike exchange was perfect. He was the strongest in the tour up that climb.

Watching final day looks like a popular winner.


----------



## Twigg (Sep 28, 2020)

After reading about the race, I am am super-p!ssed I missed being able to watch it. I really like Pogacar and Roglic, especially after seeing them this year. Also, it was great to see Alaphilippe take the win. He is a great racer and does France proud. It is always fascinating to see the younger racers coming up and wondering who will have staying power in the sport. I don't have high hopes for Bernal in the coming years and could not get excited about his TdF win last year, but something seems different about Pogacar. Marc Hirschi shows promise too.


----------



## Twigg (Sep 28, 2020)

Giro d'italia is up next! I am curious to see how well Vlasov places.


----------



## Lars (Oct 9, 2020)

No luck for Vlasov. Hope they make it all the way.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 10, 2020)

Can’t stream the Giro, bummer. World Championship was great. Liege didn’t disappoint either. Fun season.


----------



## Lars (Oct 10, 2020)

Giro has been great so far. Every stage exiting. It's a crazy season with so many races crammed into such a short time. Tomorrow will have to decide between watching the Giro, Paris-Tours or Gent-Wevelgem.


----------



## krx927 (Oct 11, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> Can’t stream the Giro, bummer. World Championship was great. Liege didn’t disappoint either. Fun season.




Especially for the Slovenians!


----------



## Lars (Oct 11, 2020)

Casper Pedersen wins Paris-Tours, Mads Pedersen wins Gent-Wevelgen and I missed both of the danish youngsters victories because I watched the Giro.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice to see Sagan win a stage! Was starting to worry he was slowing down. Hopefully it is just the messed up training schedule this year that had him off.


----------



## Lars (Oct 13, 2020)

Sagan was incredible today!


----------



## Eziemniak (Oct 14, 2020)

Cav possibly raced for the last time today. True GOAT who like many like him overstayed and could not give up when at his best. Despite a couple of great sprinters in the peleton we will not see the like of him for many years.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 14, 2020)

I think that strong desire to race, ride, win, succeed causes them to overstay. I believe stopping the will and motivation to achieve at such high levels is akin to holding back the tide.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 1, 2021)

Just a heads up for TDF cycling fans. For years after Lance Armstrong got away from watching 
Cycling. Last few years have enjoyed watching
again. This looks to be another good one.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 2, 2021)

Eziemniak said:


> Cav possibly raced for the last time today. True GOAT who like many like him overstayed and could not give up when at his best. Despite a couple of great sprinters in the peleton we will not see the like of him for many years.



Mark Cavendish two stage wins already. Got into breakaway group today gutted it out to get intermediate sprint points into the green jersey.
The old man wants another green already greatest sprinter ever.


----------



## Lars (Jul 3, 2021)

Unless Pogacar is attacked by a bear in the mountains he will win this race by 10 minutes.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2021)

Last year he was down & came back. This year down even more because of the breakaway that could not be reeled back in. Who would have thought even before the mountains guys in main group would be so far back.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 3, 2021)

I'm somewhat conflicted about this year's Tour. The evidence suggests that Pogacar was going win this year anyway but to see so many of the other contenders involved in serious crashes early effectively made it a fait accompli and a much less interesting race. The other factor is that I continue to mistrust the notion that cycling is now drug free. Those able to afford the best advice and best drugs have generally been able to stay ahead of doping controls, at least for a few years. While there have been drugs in cycling for a long, long time it wasn't until the '90s that drugs that made a huge difference were really available. Certainly the early steroid use in the '70s made a difference but neither the state of the drugs nor the expertise in how to maximize the results without triggering a positive test were anywhere near where they have been for the past few decades.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2021)

Well one the one thing noticed all the lite weight climbing bikes had disk brakes for the
wet tricky downhill runs. Last year still saw teams using rim brakes.

Pogacar jeez passing 16 of 17 of the lead group to top of final climb taking points for second over. I can't remember seeing a attack like that. Know Eddy Merckx used to do long solo break aways. That was impressive plus
he also won the time trial earlier in this tour.

I like rain. Marco Pantani road himself into yellow in 1998 TDF, attacking in the heavy rain.
Of coarse drug use was rampant in cycling 1990's.

Pogacar said he liked the weather. Better than hot sun burning all that energy.

I don't know if cyclist are still doing illegal drugs. I thought tour leaders wanted to clean up cycling. I'm sure they were aware of it in the past. If they are, cycling will lose any credibility.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 4, 2021)

Most drugs are now illegal in cycling. There are legal additives added to drinks like beet juice, electrolytes, caffeine, minerals depleted with stress on body. Cyclist must fuel their body's to not hit the wall. 

Cyclist often look emaciated because.lack of body fat from extreme exercise. Someone like Pogacar only 22 has a lean body with large heart low resting heart rate & huge lung capacity for body size.


----------



## Eziemniak (Jul 4, 2021)

I dont have a problem with Pog going on a long range Contador style attack. Nor with him outclimbing pure climbers. Where I do see ghosts of Lance is when he does this together with smashing world champions in TT within days. Either he us a truly once in a lifetime talent like Merckx (who was a doper BTW) or marginal gains ain't marginal


----------



## Eziemniak (Jul 4, 2021)

CAV staging Tiger Woods style comeback!!! UCI in distress as Merckx record could be in danger hehe


----------



## Lars (Jul 4, 2021)

Eziemniak said:


> CAV staging Tiger Woods style comeback!!!


I don't think that's fair to Cav.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 5, 2021)

People who don't know cycling how hard it is for sprinters with big fast twitch muscles to force themselves over the many tough mountain stages. 

Light riders built for endurance with freakish strong cardiovascular systems are built for the mountains, a totally different breed. 

Sprinters who want to survive to the later sprints in the tour must ride often with team help to gut it over steep grades just to make cutoff times so they can continue.


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2021)

GOAT


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 9, 2021)

It’s amazing what Cav has done, and I’m a longtime fan and am totally psyched, but Eddy is still the GOAT.


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2021)

Pointless1 said:


> It’s amazing what Cav has done, and I’m a longtime fan and am totally psyched, but Eddy is still the GOAT.


You sound like Merckx having to remind the media that he won uphill, hilly and time trials as well as the overall to escape the fact that his record is likely lost in a weeks time..


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 9, 2021)

Lars said:


> You sound like Merckx having to remind the media that he won uphill, hilly and time trials as well as the overall to escape the fact that his record is likely lost in a weeks time..


Pretty sure he didn’t need to remind anyone. That’s the thing about being the GOAT.


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 9, 2021)

Lars said:


> GOAT



Yep, of the more organic, or at least more freely pastured, variety too. Hadn’t seen that coming and overjoyed for Cavendish and his heartwarming comeback


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2021)

Pointless1 said:


> Pretty sure he didn’t need to remind anyone. That’s the thing about being the GOAT.


He couldn't help himself..









Eddy Merckx: I won't lose any sleep if Cavendish beats my Tour de France record


The five-time Tour winner on why he admires Van der Poel, Van Aert and Pogacar




www.cyclingnews.com


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Yep, of the more organic, or at least more freely pastured, variety too. Hadn’t seen that coming and overjoyed for Cavendish and his heartwarming comeback


Yeah, It's amazing. So happy for him.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah I’m not sure Eddy is actually cool with anyone tying or beating his record. The Cannibal.

As for Cav, what an amazing return to form after several miserable years. Chapeau!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm a little tired of all the goat talk since live in US & that's all you hear on sports channels it's been used to death esp. about Tom Brady.

Eddy Merckx the cannibal still the most dominate cyclist in history multiple tour winners are not a timid bunch. That piece that
Lars posted is a good read of his take on the
riders in this tour. Poel dedicating his stage win & yellow jersey to his late grandfather Raymond Poulidor who was second on the Podium behind two of the greats in different era Merckx & Anquetil. His was on podium a lot second & third place in 1960's and 1970's.

Cav. is best sprinter he is a old veteran who instinct is still above others in late stage of career. It's good to see him in second coming after given up for dead.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 9, 2021)

While modern training techniques, team tactics, etc. make it unlikely we will ever see such complete dominance like Merckx, some of the younger guys are bringing a real spark back to racing. Van Aert, VanderPoel, Pogacar, Pidcock, Alaphilippe all race with heart and panache.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 10, 2021)

Think Pogacar is one of those hybrid riders that can win the time trials & the mountains. That attack two mountains out where he picked off the breakaway riders was one of best attacks I've seen. He is still young barring a crash or meltdown he will have two TDF wins.
Being in yellow most of tour. Very Merckx like.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 10, 2021)

The Danish rider Vingegaard is only 24 & another all rounder like the greats of the past.

I'll be watching rest of this tour rooting for him to get on the podium.


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 10, 2021)

What a tour so far!!

The Cav story is great. But Caleb Ewan would have impacted this outcome big time if he hadn’t crashed out. Alaphilppe pulling so hard and then Morkov taking second on the stage? The quickstep lead out train is just unbelievable.

I really hope Bernal will face Pogacar next year.

The avoidable crashes are disappointing. I wish I could have seen a healthy Roglic follow Pogacar on his attacks. 

Every stage has been great so far. Can’t wait to see the rest of the race and how reduced the peloton will be in Paris.


----------



## CA_cook (Jul 10, 2021)

Count me as a non believer. Cab has been a washed up sprinter for a few years. His prime was a decade ago. And now he is sufdenly crushing everyone at age 36? Same is Pogachar- riding away from everyone on a climb in a big ring? Something new has hit the peloton. deGendt recently said that he is pushing the best watts of his career and still cannot ride away from the peloton. That’s classic sign of a new substance making it’s way through the sport.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 10, 2021)

He was pushing big ring up front the rear cluster was massive like a dirt bike. He was on biggest gear in the rear making easier to pedal.

I hope you are wrong about drugs they are even testing them in off season.


----------



## Lars (Jul 10, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> The Danish rider Vingegaard is only 24 & another all rounder like the greats of the past.
> 
> I'll be watching rest of this tour rooting for him to get on the podium.


Hope you will enjoy this --> Tour de France: Vingegaard wears tag of challenger lightly ahead of Andorra test


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks Lars 
Think read somewhere that he finished 2nt in opening time trial. I missed that stage.

He is another lean light rider.
1.75M (5'9")
60kg (132#)

I have read some drug can't recall now helps to lose weight without losing muscle. It is one of few legal substance in cycling. As if riding tours 
doesn't make you lose body fat. When I was training face arms torso got skinny just from climbing mountains. My girlfriend said I looked
emaciated. That's a common look in pro cycling. All the steroids Lance & others were taking built muscle mass. You can tell that cyclist now at least are not on steroids. 


Vingegaard is riding tours getting stronger is in
form at the right time. Think he has chance to make podium.


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 11, 2021)

+1 for Vingegaad podium spot. I love Uran and would love to see home up their too.


----------



## Lars (Jul 11, 2021)

What a stage! So happy for Kuss, he is a great climber. Valverde is looking great for the olympics too..!


----------



## Lars (Jul 11, 2021)

Apparently Sepp Kuss is the first American to win a stage at the tour in 10 years


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 11, 2021)

He was waiting for Roglic on climbs last year. Great performance.


----------



## Eziemniak (Jul 12, 2021)

Still not sure if he is GC candidate or forever super domestique...
Either way, fantastic stage, great Nairo, Pog defending and Kuss scoring one over WVA


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 12, 2021)

Eziemniak said:


> Still not sure if he is GC candidate or forever super domestique...
> Either way, fantastic stage, great Nairo, Pog defending and Kuss scoring one over WVA



He is a top notch climber, however in TT lacks pure power giant gears on flat roads. Still young
Has chance in other tours that don't have brutal
long flat TT. 

Wow two summit steep climb finish to come
Col. Uran in second
Vingegaard in third
Carapaz with strong Inos team 1 second back in forth.

Looking forward to blowups & breakaways on final summit finishes.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 14, 2021)

Love to see riders get strung out on summit finishes. Didn't disappoint. I was thinking when
those 3 road the wheels off the rest that Carapaz making faces hanging back doing no work in the front was going to attack on steepest last section. He did but got reeled in.

More fireworks tomorrow.


----------



## CA_cook (Jul 22, 2021)

i still cannot shake the impression that there is a new drug in cycling. WE saw inexplicable performances from some riders who should have been dropped long ago and some of the reliable former GC contenders inexplicably falling by wayside. Pogachar’s last time trial was clearly a calculated easy ride courtesy of his 5 minute advantage and the position of riding the course last. The guy could have easily won it he got an order from the team car, and that would be another supernatural performance after winning two mountain stages in a row. The guy is good, but he is not THAT good. Count me a non-believer. He will win a couple more tours and then inevitably the omertà will crack…


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 22, 2021)

Can't argue with your speculation. Heck I believed Lance early on when he said he had 
recovered from cancer why would he use drugs 

He took lying to a extreme level. Turned me off
to cycling for half a decade. last 3 years have enjoyed watching the tours. Have cycling in my blood. All ever used electrolyte cycling powders
in water & power bars.

If history is example drugs have been used for the huge demands of the tours from the start.
Influence of money & being cycling stars.

Early on cocaine kept riders going. During WW2
Amphetamines were used by solders on both
sides. 

Naturally they made their way to cycling. Jacques Anquetil 5 time winner TDF admitted to using them. He died relatively middle age.

1966 Tom Simpson died in the tour . He had amphetamines in blood post mortem.

When Russians started using steroids for athletes that too made it to cycling.

Marco Pantani great Italian climber died of drug overdose. He used EPO 

By 1990's early 2000's drug use took to new
levels.

They say testing is better than ever. One thing
know the top riders like Pogacar & Vengegaard
aren't using steroids. Both are slim lightweights for their heights.


----------



## CA_cook (Jul 22, 2021)

Yes, steroids have a relatively low benefit for endurance sport such as cycling. Anything that boosts blood oxygen carrying capacity or recovery is a golden ticket however. I'm curious what would happen during the Olympics, this is when the new drug busting procedures are usually rolled out.


----------



## Eziemniak (Jul 26, 2021)

Testosterone has many, many benefits in endurance training, the greatest being shorter recovery time. Given that endurance training can lower natural levels of test, it still is one of the more popular PED out there. You do not need to look like a sprinter to benefit from its magic like effects - right amount will allow you to keep muscle mass you would otherwise loose - lost muscle mass = lower ftp/kg.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 26, 2021)

Testosterone worked pretty well for Floyd…


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 26, 2021)

Drugs in Sports for the most part may have detrimental effects on body long term 

Anabolic Steroids are synthetic versions of testosterone. They are linked to increased
risk of liver damage, kidney failure, heart attack
& prostate cancer.

A doctor in Honolulu has ads for increasing men's libido with drug therapy. I know rich people will try anything to live longer. 

I smoked my share of Pakalolo in the past. Now only thing put in my lungs comes from air.

Don't even want to take any medication, most of my friends my age take one or several drugs
for age related conditions.

Walk about 5 miles a day around Punchbowl
crater then back up the valley to our house. Several good uphill climbs. Lift my pace uphill gets my heart & lungs going. Try to eat healthy.
.
Main drug is caffeine mostly several large glasses of cold green tea every day. A cup of coffee in morning.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 27, 2021)

Carapaz won gold metal in mountain road race
Olympics. Noticed he was using rim brakes after all the disk brakes in the tours.


----------



## Fillage (Jul 27, 2021)

This Tour was something...ah....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 27, 2021)

Carissa Moore won gold in surfing first time in Olympics. Conditions were challenging water 
moving all over. The four time world Champ can 
read & pick waves in any conditions. This is huge for Hawaii.


----------



## swarfrat (Jul 28, 2021)

Roglic sure had it rough in the Tour. A gold medal makes a nice souvenir for the summer.


----------



## krx927 (Jul 28, 2021)

swarfrat said:


> Roglic sure had it rough in the Tour. A gold medal makes a nice souvenir for the summer.



Roglič really deserves it. After last year's tour, and then this year's...

Slovenia is really proud of him!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 2, 2022)

That was interesting time trial in the rain. Copenhagen overcast sky's love it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2022)

Wow that long bridge at end of sprint stage makes you realize how much water surrounds Denmark. Remember that Denmark & Norway have strong ties in the past all that Royal stuff.


----------



## Lars (Jul 3, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Wow that long bridge at end of sprint stage makes you realize how much water surrounds Denmark. Remember that Denmark & Norway have strong ties in the past all that Royal stuff.


We are just short of being an island.

It was wonderful to see Fabio Jakobsen win on the biggest stage two years after he almost lost his life at the tour of Poland. Brought a tear to my eye..!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 6, 2022)

Usually don't watch the sprints all the way through. Did the last day in Denmark because wanted to see crowds & countryside. 

Today's sprint stage was epic. Van Aert has a big motor but hard to win in mass sprint.
Today his team lead out attack on hill climb leading to miles of flats to the finish line. He had the legs for the climb rode his teammates off his wheel & split up the peloton in panic. Usually that far out it's a gamble for sure with the group pulling you back in. Van Aert is good at time trail.
Pushing a Shimano Dura Ace group set giant gear up front, smallest in the rear cluster he was in time trail mode ticking off kilometers at speed the peloton couldn't catch him. Great win for the man in yellow.


----------



## Lars (Jul 6, 2022)

Today was epic! Simon Clarke barely got a contract this year and wins a monumental stage at the tour de france. And everyone was saying UAE had a weak team for the cobbles.. I guess they forgot to tell Pogacar!


----------



## Juztian (Jul 8, 2022)

Jonas was so close  it should go better on the longer climbs.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 8, 2022)

Of coarse anything can happen tour has just started, but out of GC contenders Jonas Vingegaard looks to be best to challenge 
Tadej Pogacar. Last year he was a challenge in the mountains. Mano a Mano.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 9, 2022)

Van Aert almost boxed in came from behind to out sprint Matthews and Pogacar on a short uphill finish. Hope he can stay in green. 
He has shown his power time trail & road races. Not a pure sprinter or climber just a gifted cyclist. 

Pogacar is still young but showing patience, & knowledge beyond his years. Jonas is one of best climbers


----------



## Heckel7302 (Jul 10, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Van Aert almost boxed in came from behind to out sprint Matthews and Pogacar on a short uphill finish. Hope he can stay in green.
> He has shown his power time trail & road races. Not a pure sprinter or climber just a gifted cyclist.
> 
> Pogacar is still young but showing patience, & knowledge beyond his years. Jonas is one of best climbers


Van Aert is 115 points ahead in the green jersey. All he has to do is be in the top ten for any sprinty stage, which he is certainly capable of. Barring a devastating crash, he’s got green totally locked up. 

I hope someone can start giving pogachar a run for his money, otherwise this tour is going to get pretty snoozy.


----------



## Lars (Jul 10, 2022)

Great final! Got goosebumps when Jungels won the stage. 
Surprised the peloton was so close behind, Pogacar could have taken another win!


----------



## Lars (Jul 10, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> I hope someone can start giving pogachar a run for his money, otherwise this tour is going to get pretty snoozy.


We must be watching a different race!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 10, 2022)

Like to watch cycling & world tour surfing if not interested in those one would think watching those sports boring. 

Got away from cycling after all the drugs & Armstrong debacle. Missed the Chris Froome years. Now enjoying it again. Was rooting for Pogacar two years ago when he fell behind beginning of tour & fought his way back winning with that incredible time trail. 

Yeh Van Aert is well ahead in green 3 second 
places & two wins he is a all around force.
Not to mention 3 time Cyclo Cross world champion. He admitted was hard to hang with GC contenders in that mountain stage sprint win, but he did it. 

Some great mountain stages ahead like to see Jonas do well he is a pure climber.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 10, 2022)

I followed the pro cycling rather intensely roughly from the Hinault era through the LeMond era and with continued but somewhat reduced enthusiasm through the early 2000s. I'm starting to regain my interest although some residual doubts remain about how clean pro cycling actually is these days. Modern training that aims to peak for specific events (notably the tours) and doesn't really contest the full season has robbed the sport of a bit of interest but great riders are still great riders.

As someone who followed the DeVlaeminck brothers back in the 1970s both Wout van Aert and Mathieu van der Poel interest me. I'm mildly surprised to see that neither has won Paris-Roubaix, at least not yet.

Pogacar appears to be one of those genetic freaks that come along once a decade or so. We shall see if his gifts can make up for a slightly weak team this year. I really hope covid doesn't determine the Tour winner.

Those Jumbo-Visma suits are really remarkably ugly!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 10, 2022)

That's funny they aren't going to win a fashion statement. Pogacar's team has to lead all out till they drop off. Guess it comes with yellow jersey no one else in GC teams will. Plenty tough mountain stages ahead.


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2022)

Boo!! Snoozefest! Cycling was much better in the old days!! Back then riders were willing to risk losing to win!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 13, 2022)

Started watching the tour with American Greg Lemond. My favorite tour was 1998. Marco Pantani had already won the Giro. 
Tour de France was hampered with drug scandal. He was over three minutes down not considered a threat to leader Jan Ullrich
who had won the tour in 1997. He attacked with bandana on his head in pouring rain. It was a gutsy early move 3.5 miles from peak of Col du Galibier 30 miles from last climb Les Deux Alps. That stage he rode himself into yellow & won 1998 tour. He wasn't favored to win Giro either tours had been dominated by all rounders great time trail riders like Miguel Indurain. A pure climber Pantani rode good enough in final time trail where he was thought to lose his lead in Giro. So a pure climber won the double.

I also liked Pogacar's first win of tour couple years ago. He lost time early in the tour & fought his way back to win spectacular in up hill time trail. 

I haven't seen today's stage yet, 
Just finished so yard work after breakfast been raining a lot last few days had to take advantage of rain break this morning. 
Was thinking Pogacar losing teammates is vulnerable in tough mountain stages guys like Jonas should attack only down less than a minute last I saw.


----------



## hendrix (Jul 13, 2022)

LostHighway said:


> …Those Jumbo-Visma suits are really remarkably ugly!


Totally agree! It looks like someone lost their lunch (or worse) on these jerseys.

Thinking back and off the top of my head, I’m sort of partial to the design and colors of the La Vie Claire jerseys of the ‘80’s but I’ve forgotten about many of the team jerseys.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 13, 2022)

hendrix said:


> Totally agree! It looks like someone lost their lunch (or worse) on these jerseys.
> 
> Thinking back and off the top of my head, I’m sort of partial to the design and colors of the La Vie Claire jerseys of the ‘80’s but I’ve forgotten about many of the team jerseys.


That was an excellent jersey. I'm also a fan of the Cafe Columbia jersey from about the same era. Among current teams the INEOS jerseys have always been good, especially the 2019 version. Some designs will always be landmarks just because of who wore them: Bianchi, Molteni, Brooklyn, Skil, the red and white jerseys of Faema/Velda Flandria,...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 13, 2022)

Lars said:


> Boo!! Snoozefest! Cycling was much better in the old days!! Back then riders were willing to risk losing to win!


Lars I thought you were serious was expecting another boring race surprising with a steep switchback climb to end today's stage. I figured if Jonas has the balls to attack today & tomorrow he could take the lead. GREAT STAGE today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 14, 2022)

Maybe Jonas can be the second Dane to win TDF. Bjarne Riis became first & only Dane to win it 1996. 

Fully expect the rest of this tour to be good you know Polgacar won't ride conservative now that he is down. He fought his way back 
when he was down quite a bit to win his first tour. A lot of mountains left to climb looking forward to some battles to the summits.


----------



## hendrix (Jul 14, 2022)

Just finished watching stage 11. Probably one of the best races I’ve seen. I was happily surprised to see Quintana, still a dominating climber, take 2nd and climbing into 5th place in GC.
Coming back to the jersey topic, I still see a few retro Molteni jerseys on the road. I was never crazy about the colors but still one of my favorites as is Merckx.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 14, 2022)

This is turning into a great Tour despite my initial doubts. Unless one or or the other has a very bad day or catches covid it looks to be down to Pogacar and Vingegaard. I don't think INEOS has a rider for the top of the podium unless both of those two are out of contention but they can apply tremendous pressure to Pogacar and Bardet especially with their much weaker teams.
Both Pidcock and Gaudu look like potential contenders in future grand tours


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 16, 2022)

Well Jonas is 25, 5'9", 132#. Pure climber weight. Pogacar is 24 so both still young. Could be dominate for a while. 

Jonas has better team they continually attacked Pogacar he took the bait trying to match every attack. He admitted to being stupid doing that. Now he is down over two minutes he had better take more time off in mountains before final time trail. The team with the ugly jersey riding so hard Pogacar can't attack. With him standing on podium lower not an option. Just gaining seconds & depending on time trail might not gain enough.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 20, 2022)

Pogacar put on a brave face in interview after today's race. Hasn't been able to shake Jonas at all who has stuck to his attacks in mountains like gorilla glue. 
I like Pogacar he is good for cycling. A popular champion. Jonas has commanding lead if he doesn't melt tomorrow ( highly unlikely) he will win deservingly this TDF.


----------



## Lars (Jul 21, 2022)

Before today, the last time a danish rider won on hautecam was Bjarne Riis in 1996. The last time a dane was in yellow and poised to win the tour was Michael Rasmussen in 2007. I'm crossing my fingers that history will be more gentle on Jonas Vingegaard


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 23, 2022)

You can uncross your fingers Jonas Vingegaard won this tour in style. He can cruise into Paris maybe drinking a glass of bubbly.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Jul 23, 2022)

Another great tour. An incredible year for Jumbo. Vingegaard with a well deserved win. Wout van Aert was the big stand out for me. What a rider. Superhuman efforts. Is there anything this guy can’t do? If he can pull off a win on the champs tomorrow that will be the icing on a really big cake.


----------



## Lars (Sep 11, 2022)

Remco


----------



## Pointless1 (Sep 11, 2022)

Great stuff. cant wait to see how he does against Tadej, Egan (when he heals up), and Jonas. Some amazing young riders.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 11, 2022)

He won the Spanish tour after his serious crash. See what happens if he rides TDF next year. Another small guy like Jonas with a slow heart rate & large lung capacity for body size. He has break aways in mountains, wins in TT. Still young. The Belgian team Quickstep not as strong as other teams in grand tours. See if he can take a shot at the Giro next year.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 11, 2022)

Friday nearing the summit of Tantalus heavy rain clouds rolled in. Put on my rain shell waited under some trees for it to let up. Never did so had decent in the rain have front & rear lights on bike. Over 5 miles decent I was soaked to the bone. this tour got me climbing again not fast like when younger but enjoy it. Summit on a sunny day.


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2022)

Il Lombardia 2022. Who's your pick? My brain says Pogacar - my heart says Valverde.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 8, 2022)

Race of the Falling Leaves. Magnificent countryside. Enric Mas in good form & can't count out Jonas.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 9, 2022)

Pogacar & Mas . Pogacar edges out Mas sprint to finish line defending his win in Lombardia last year.


----------

